# Anyone have a good tamale recipe?



## pdt816 (Feb 15, 2001)

or a link to a website with good mexican recipes? Pork, beef or chicken tamales are ok.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Click here for tamale recipes.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here is the recipe I use for making tamales:

1 1/4 c. masa harina
1 1/4 c. hot water
10 Tb. lard (or veg. shortening)
1 1/2 t. salt
1 t. baking powder
1/4. c. chilled chicken stock (or other stock or water)

1. Put masa in a mixer with paddle attachement. Slowly add water until a soft dough forms. Mix for 5 minutes more.
2. Allow dough to chill and rest for 1 hour in a fridge.
3. Put back in mixer and mix on high and mix for 5 minutes.
4. Add the lard 2 Tb. at a time until all is in corporated. Mix for 5 minutes longer, until light and fluffy.
5. Mix together the salt, baking powder, and stock. Add to masa and mix for 5 minutes more.

That is the basic tamale dough. Fill with whatever ingredients you desire and steam for about 30-45 minutes depending on the size of your tamales. I usually use corn husks for wrapping tamales, but if you dont have any or need to save time you can wrap them in plastic wrap.


----------



## pdt816 (Feb 15, 2001)

You guys are the best.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

You might want to check "In Julia's Kitchen" Cookbook - Zarela Martinez - has a great one. She's the author of "Food from my Heart: Cuisines from Mexico Remembered and Reimagined".

I also like Rick Bayless "Mexican Kitchen".



[ March 22, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------

